# Shed with one brick/block wall.



## John Brown (3 Oct 2019)

I was hoping after moving to be able to sprawl a bit, workshop-wise, but I think I'm not getting my wish. As mentioned in my other thread, the new house is in an AONB(Cotswolds), and a conservation area to boot. The change of use permission for our paddock/orchard specifically prohibits outbuildings. So I'm thinking of something smaller within the confines of the garden proper. At our other house, my shed was so close to the boundary fence that I struggled to paint or repair it, so I was thinking(feel free to shoot me down...) of building one wall of brick/block hard against the boundary fence(it's a post and wire fence) and then constructing the rest of the shed out of timber, with a pent roof(high side to the brick/block). I'd rather not build the whole shed out of blocks, as I'm on a fairly tight budget.
I would be interested to know how best to do this, or if it is a completely foolish idea.

[Edit]Or is there some other way to achieve a really low maintenance wall at the boundary fence? Talking 10 years, maybe. [/Edit]


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeG. (3 Oct 2019)

Like this?












I've just finished building that as my wife's potting shed.

Perfectly do-able, but you do have to get the details right, particularly the ridge, and you do have to make a strong enough wall that it will stand unaided throughout the building process. This is a bigger deal than you might think, as walls are seldom built alone without corners. A good wind will flatten a 9"wall in the blink of an eye, so you'll need to build in piers or temporary supports.


----------



## That would work (3 Oct 2019)

I have just completed a workshop with three walls that are inaccessible, two up to a boundary fence with neighbours and the third long side up against our back fence backing onto a rear alley.
I have built it as per MikeG's drawings but on the inaccessible walls I have used Onduline as the external cladding. Worked well for me. Although of course mine is not large enough to exclude the use of it on the grounds of fire resistance.


----------



## John Brown (3 Oct 2019)

Thanks, Mike.

@ThatWouldWork, I am guessing you had the corrugations running top to bottom?


----------



## That would work (3 Oct 2019)

Yes it is. It's effective and not expensive but obviously best looked at on the radio!


----------

